# Girodisc High Performance Replacement Discs - R35



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*The Girodisc system is a direct replacement for the OE disc, but must be used with the pad shape listed. 

By upgrading your brakes with lightweight high performance replacements as opposed to a big brake kit, your factory bias is maintained as well as your ABS efficiency. The Girodisc front rotors are approx 21.95lbs. This reduction in rotational and unsprung weight allows for quicker acceleration and suspension response.

The central hat section of the disc is made from 6061-T6 aircraft specification aluminium. The disc is made from cast iron to the same specification and material as used by professional racing organisations. It is a curved vane design, developed in racing to act as a centrifugal pump to force cooling air through the disc.

The rotor and hat have a floating mount system, which utilises 10 high strength alloy steel drive pins, manufactured by Girodisc to our own specifications and cadmium plated for a long lasting corrosion resistance. These pins take the load from braking actions while maintaining the axial and radial float between the hat and disc. In order to keep the rotors from making noise when cold, the pins are mounted with anti-noise spring washers on the rotor side which allow the rotor to grow with heat expansion but eliminate the rattle and noise associated with floating rotors. This float also allows the rotor to self centre between the pads.

Once the Girodisc system is in place, simply replace the cast iron rotor when needed. 

When used with performance pads and hi-temp fluid, you have what amounts to a truly amazing solution to overheating or warping rotors.

Sold/priced in pairs.


Pads: 

Front Discs Only - £849 Inc
Rear Discs Only - £849 Inc

Front DS2500 - £199 Inc
Rear DS2500 - £199 Inc

Front DS3000 -£210 Inc
Rear DS3000 - £215 Inc

Front Ferrodo DS1.11 £270 Inc
Rear Ferrodo DS1.11£270 Inc

Ferrodo DS Uno also available please contact for prices. 

Good stock on all parts for next day delivery.

[email protected]


Fronts:









Rears:





*


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Couple of sets left.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

380mm fronts back in stock


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Do they do R32 versions?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

integra said:


> Do they do R32 versions?


Afraid not mate.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Back in stock.


----------

